# Enlarger Help



## PhotoCalifornia (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi, so i just boght this omega enlarger and need help assembling the head. I googled and couldn't find much. I believe it is a D3 automega. There are three lenses and i cannot find where to put the third one ( the smaller black one) if you could help me out that would be great.


----------



## apaflo (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's a web page you will find  useful.  They have several manuals for D enlargers.  You'll probably want everything even close to a D3.

James's Camera Collection: Manuals and Documentation

The extra lens appears to be some kind of a condenser, but I don't recognize it.  It might not be part of your enlarger!


----------



## PhotoCalifornia (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you for the website, ill let you know if I ever get it together


----------

